# Please rate my pc configuration.



## almouz (Jun 27, 2009)

Please rate this pc configuration. I'm trying to make a good gaming pc, so any suggestions, changes, problems you may see etc are greatly appreciated. Will it be able to keep up with today's games and last for a few years? Thanks in advance.

*CD/DVD RECORDER:* LG DVD Burner Black SATA Model GH22NS50 - OEM

*CASE:* Antec Skeleton Black ATX Mini Tower Computer Case

*HARD DRIVE:* Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AADS 500GB SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive

*SCREEN:* Acer X193Wb Black 19" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor

*GRAPHICS CARD:* ASUS ENGTX285 TOP/HTDI/1GD3 GeForce GTX 285 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card

*SOUND CARD:* Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional 70SB088600002 7.1 Channels PCI Express Interface Sound Card

*POWER SUPPLY:* CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power

*RAM:* OCZ Platinum 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Voltage Desktop Memory Model OCZ3P1600LV6GK

*MOTHERBOARD:* ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel

*CPU:* Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80601920

It all adds up to 1634.90$ or 1163.13€. So, what do you think?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I really like your build and think it will be a very strong computer. The only thing that I think you may need to re-evaluate is the size of your monitor. I don't think you will be entirely happy with a 19" moniter and think you should be looking more at something like a 22" to get the optimum enjoyment from this nice rig. That would only cost a few bucks more and would be worth the expenditure IMHO.

Yep, should keep up with today's games very well, but I don't think there is ANY rig out there that doesn't get outdated in a couple of years. Therefore, won't be top-of-the-line a couple of years down the road, because no technology stays on top that long. Just a comment in response to your statement. That simply is a fact of life.


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

I Agree With Tumbleweed Take a look at some 22inchers, you'l be allot happier when it comes to gaming. I'm currently in front of a Samsung Syncmaster T220, I personally couldn't be any happier with this monitor, its a little pricey though. There are other Cheaper 22inch monitors around in the Samsung range, you could also look at companies like LG and Dell as in my experience they have had higher quality monitors than other brands i have used in the past. other than that, this is one kick-*** Gaming rig and you'l be incredibly happy with it, but as I said on the other thread, go easy on overclocking the CPU while using the Stock cooler.


----------



## almouz (Jun 27, 2009)

So I changed some stuff. I also ditched the case completely, I'll just get a cheaper one. Here is the new stuff:

*HARD DRIVE:* Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive – OEM $69.99

*SCREEN:* SAMSUNG 2343BWX High Glossy Black 23" 5ms 16:9 Widescreen LCD Monitor $229.99

*RAM:* OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Voltage Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G1600LV6GK $87.00

The rest is the same for now.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great changes IMHO. BTW, I also use the Samsung monitors for my personal rigs, but do sell others because of the lower prices. Just have never been displeased with the Samsung products and they seem to be very good quality.


----------



## Snyper64 (Jun 28, 2009)

If I were you I would change my mind on that DVD Burner. The GH22NS50 is practically garbage. The reviews on Newegg are all showing people having problems with the bluebirds software auto-installing malware on their PCs. Theres a fix HERE if you have already bought it(I don't know if it completely removes the software and annoying bluebirds automount image or if it just stops it from installing on the system and removes any current install from the system) you can contact Newegg and they will refund you your money and let you keep the drive. I bought this drive and use it with Ubuntu and everytime I close the drive with no cd/dvd in it I get an annoying blue icon with a white bird in it on my Desktop  . If you are running Linux you can't use the removal tool as its made for winblows. All well, whenever LG releases a new version without this malware crap I can take my refund and get a new drive and hold on to the old one for parts or wait for a Linux compatible patch.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

LG drives are excellent writers and far from "garbage". That particular model may have an annoyance but it is removable and doesn't affect the drives performance.


----------



## Snyper64 (Jun 28, 2009)

I didn't say that LG Drives were all garbage, just that model. In fact i have 2 other computers with LG dvd drives(IDE) and have built other computers for friends and clients(both Sata and IDE) and have never heard a problem with them. If you can find an earlier model such as the GH22NS30 you can save yourself some headache. As for me and anybody not running Windows the drive is very annoying as it adds cludder to my Desktop. As for me i switched back to my old DVD burner(A USB LG) untill Newegg gets in some drives with a fixed firmware.


----------

